# Vet visits in 2009?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

In the Breeding section the thought of a breeder not having vet records would be a red flag made me think.

How many time in 2009 were your dogs at the vets office?

If you have multiple dogs (like me) answer the poll for the most frequent visitor and put the rest in a reply, along with details on the reasons for the visits.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cash only went once for his checkup. Rocky went once for a checkup and once for a mysterious laceration on his chest. To this day I have no idea where it came from, but it needed stitches.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mauser - once for Rabies shot
Sasha - once for Rabies shot
Tazer - once for Rabies shot
Winnie - ZERO
Kaynya - twice - Progesterone test and preg xray
Spike - once for puppy checkup


When necessary I do vax myself (expect Rabies). I go to a CERF/HW testing clinic held by a local dog club for their yearly tests.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

Two visits for the same dog, our 7 year old Pom.
Once for severe constipation and once for an ear infection.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx and Kacie went for HW chk in April.

Karlo went for puppy/rabies vax and then he had to have a growth removed under his tongue. He is the one I checked for the poll.

This yr already Onyx has had allergy/thyriod tests run and 3 yr rabies along w/ ear infection treatment at a cost of over $500.
I was able to just bring in a swab for Karlo's ears on the same day,he had ear infection, too.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

We do our vaccinations done through the city. They do them for a huge discount if you renew your dog license at the same time.

Bison has been to the vet 2 times in the past 12 months. 
1. To get x-rays on hips and elbows to make sure he was safe to participate in Schutzhund.
2. Had a gastro infection that was causing vomiting and diarrhea

Moose hasn’t been to the vet this year.

Both are due soon for their annual check ups.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Old Bitch- sees the vet for regular check up 2x a year (she is a senior)
Dry skin issue
Wound emergency (3 visits)
Spider bite (swollen muzzle- needed direct shot)
two 'not right' visits 
hip checks (2 x)
teeth cleaning
thyroid, arthritis,& lupus maintenance (every 3 months)
sebacious cyst removal (consult, surgery, followup=3)
Crazy White- also senior (2x year reg checkup)
Nerve med checks (3x year)
UTI
3 'not right' visits
teeth cleaning
Beast- allergic reaction to beef& lick induced infection- 3 visits
limp (various legs, 3x)
tooth maintenance (has a bone issue in jaw)
routine nuerologist follow up (1 x every year)
torn nail
swollen eye (er vet, reg vet then er specialist vet
+followup after extraction= 4)
growth removal from elbow (consultation, surgery
+followup =3)

I am sure there are other visits I am just forgetting.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

We try to get our dogs in for a visit/checkup once every quarter.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Pepsi goes to the vet once every 28 days for an injection and/or blood work. In addition, she strained both ACLs at seperate times resulting in 5 additional vet trips. She also got a wound that required stitches, and then tore the stitches out requiring 3 extra visits. She also goes to the optometrist one time per year for a checkup, because she has clouds on her eyes, and the chiropractor several times a year for an adjustment.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

LJ - 38. That includes the regular vet, holistic vet, chiropractor, acupuncture.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi went twice last year. Once was for his HW check and annual check up and the other time was to have emergency surgery to remove porcupine quills. 

Cleo (my cat) went to her regular vet 4 times last year for blood work and an internist once for an ultrasound. 

I do not vaccinate but I always take my animals in for yearly check ups.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Raven 
1 for HW test
4 for progesterone tests for breeding
1 for brucellosis test for breeding
1 for ultrasound to confirm pregnancy

Della
1 for HW test
2 for progesterone tests for breeding
1 for ultrasound to confirm pregnancy

Wulf
1 for HW test
1 for rabies shot

Nara
1 for HW test
1 to have her teeth looked at as we thought one might be abscessed 

Kali
1 for HW test
3 or 4 for check ups and to see if we could come up with treatments to help her as she was going downhill
1 to be PTS









Kaiser
1 for HW test
7 for x-rays, cancer diagnosis, oncology consults, amputation surgery and follow up visits


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have to admit I didn't keep all Bianca's receipts. She's been to the vet at least 6 times IIRC. I used to always keep receipts but then when I started taking my dogs to specialists I just got copies of their records instead and I stopped keeping the receipts as carefully after that, I just kept a copy of the records instead. Since I began working for my vet I knew I could get a copy of her records or back receipts or payment info or just look up info whenever so I haven't been saving everything at home.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna: 2 (finish up puppy shots and her yearly in December)

Duncan: 10 (yearly exam and the rest were for his k-laser therapy)


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

Got Sadie in November and she went 3 times for shots... cats on the other hand... lol


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am not digging out receipts to count, but 
Zisso-wellness check when I got him, 
Multiple trips for his GI issues
Another trip for worming
Check up cause I was worried about his gums
He is due for his parvo & bordatella shots
He is the one I checked for the poll

Nadia- wellness check when I adopted her
trip for shots(parvo/bordatella)
maybe 2 or 3 more but not positive


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nike - once for HW test
Alexis - once for HW test
Vala - she went for a brucelosis test, progesterone test, to weigh her before shipping, x-rays just befoe welping, for her HW test.
Deja for her 8 week check up, prelims and rabies plus I stopped in to weigh her a few times
Donovan - Same


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Shadow went twice for check-ups
Duchess went once for check up
Gianna went a BUNCH! puppy check-up (first 72 hours when home), 3 times for shots (puppy and rabies), once to have a large sliver removed from her shoulder, once for hotspot and treatment, not to mention a couple calls for over the phone advice LOL


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Tilden - 0
Gia - 1 [blood panel]
Cat - 0
Tortoise - 0
Fish - 0


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Steel - 4 times (blood panels, Lyme C6)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Everyone once because I do a blood draw for the heartworm test once a year (I bring them all at once). Coke and Kenya had no vaccinations in 2009. Nikon got one year vaccination boosters on a separate visit and now is also good for the next 3 years. Kenya went once because she chewed a bottle of DH's hardcore anti-seizure medications. I believe I brought a fecal in for testing once but did not have any dogs with me. I think Kenya also went in last spring b/c her eye was all gooey and bloodshot so I got some ointment for it (she scratched the eye b/c we had this week where it was very dry and windy).

That breaks down to....

Kenya - 2
Nikon - 1
Kenya, Coke, Nikon - 1
cats - 0


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Being a vet tech, I can treat lots of stuff here, but everyone of my dogs went in for their yearly exam.
Ilan has been twice. (blood panel and tick tests.)
Mr. Frodo gets a leg check up every 3rd month or so.
Fenna and Tasha belong to Fidelco, and recieve their annual check up's through Fidelco's vet. 
Sika just came home in Oct with complete vet records, but she got a check up anyway....
Gwen and Kip are (thank God...) very healthy, so it's been once a year for them.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I didn't answer the poll because quite honestly I can't remember. 

I know everyone went once for HW test and checkups. 

Jethro and Keyzah went 3/2 times respectively for puppy shots (Keyzah ended up having two shots at once which wasn't ideal but....)

Rayne went 4 times- reg checkup, lump, spay and stitch removal

Lakota went about 5 times- 2 for her gluttonous activity, 2 times for her lump and her regular checkup/HW test

Tika was a good girl and only had to go for her regular checkup/HW test 

Nuck regular check up and tooth check.

Chimo....... more than once but less that 2008. Reg checkup and HW and once for hot spots (was afraid we were going to have a repeat of 2008 but we only had one bout with them) and once for pee test (incontinence)

Sure seemed like I spent more time there than I did.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My response was *more than 5* because I counted everytime I brought Stark in to get weighed and to socialize.

For offical visits though, it would be 4.

1 - Puppy wellness exam the day he came home from the breeders.
2 - Second set of puppy shots
3 - Rabies shot
4 - Stung by a bee and had to be rushed to the EVet because his muzzle sweeled up to the size of a grape fruit and I freaked out... lol.

All the other times we would go in to get weighed (about once a month) and just say hello to the techs, vets, and people coming and going.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Moon went twice for her senior (I hate calling her that!) check ups. Knock on wood, nothing wrong with the crazy old bitch.

Otto went in for yet another ear infection, pre neuter bloodwork neuter and his aftercare (I counted this as two since the bloodwork was a 5 minute thing) and then a round of shots.


----------



## Kimbo's Humans (Nov 9, 2003)

Just once for the dogs. Yearly check up and vaccinations. I had to have my cat put to sleep in march due to serious liver problems. Most of my vet visits last year were with Jasmine.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Stryder - 8 times, puppy visits, shots, neuter, blockage, skin allergic reaction

Arlo - hernia, euthanasia

2009 was a bad year!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Jesse - one time for HW test & annual checkup
Jake - one time for HW test & annual checkup
Dalton - twice, once for HW test & annual checkup, once for his discoid lupus checkup.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Both my dogs were at the vet twice last year.

Misty - Feb. for mobility issues, x-rays showed arthritis in her spine
Late June- annual check-up and full blood work-up

Luke - March for annual check-up and heart worm test
Nov. for yeast infection in ear


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Once
I lended her for a study at college where they took a hip scanner. Otherwise she didn't need any vet visist, I have many vet friends so she gets her shots at home.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay went in May for her annual series of shots and her heartworm test (this was actually at a vaccination clinic, not her regular vet). She was also at her regular vet for her bacterial infection in her ear, and then there aain a few weeks later for them to re-check it.

I take her to the Banfield at Petsmart anytime we are at the petstore just to check her weight since they have the scale right there out in the open, but that is not an actual visit since they don't do anything more than say hello to us.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Phoenix went 6 times. Five times to the regular vet for his annual check-up/vacc, and because of his allergies and complicatons due to the allergies. I am not counting the number of times I emailed my vet regarding allergy issues and him calling in prescriptions or re-ordering our serum.

One visit to the holistic vet for his accupuncture and chiro we started in December.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Wolfie: At least 15 times. I know, sounds ridiculous. This was his whole CRF debacle. Plus a few more visits were for vaccinations, annual checkup and once for the trots. Now, we just go once a month for bloodwork.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Oh and once for neutering and hip x-rays and once to get his butt squeezed







Sorry, I guess the appropriate term would be "anal gland expulsion". So that brings the grand total to little over 20! (No wonder I'm still paying off my credit card debt!)


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Um let's say a lot.... With losing our poodle last year and the cats have been getting sick every now and then and then check ups for Akbar and for his puppy shots and then with Isa when she had a growth removed, lets say we're family there, lol.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> Quote: lets say we're family there


I know how ya feel Missy. My vets all know me and akll of my pets by name. I didn't add to the list how many times I was in with the cats. All I know is that the animals have consumed a large portion of my finances this past year! And I never got pet insurance cause I was sure it would never pay off! Ha on me! It probably would have in 2009, but if I was to get it now it wouldn't. I also did not count that thousand times I took Z and Nadi in for weight checks. No wonder they know me so well there!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Zisso And I never got pet insurance cause I was sure it would never pay off! Ha on me!


Same here







But I have learned by lesson, I will get it for my one though.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

been to the vets some much last year, cant remember, but i`m sure I could have bought a nice car for what i spent, I even have an account there, they let me bring all 3 at the same time, (thats 240lbs of GSD) and they stopped charging the "office visit"


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

"Max Von barkstoomuch
Heidi Von affraidofpeople
Lilah Von cantsitstill"
kenk, love your kennel names


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I also put >5 since I counted reg. Office visits and weigh ins.
2 were vet visits, when we first go him, and then again in December for rabies, and then the rest were weigh ins, except one was a teaching lesson on how to clip giant dog nails that are black, for free!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie had a pretty good year with only 2 vet visits.. one for her snap blood test to get on heartworm preventatives in the spring and the other visit was for a rash on her chin/rabies vaccination in the fall.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

2 for Dante
1-Annual exam which showed he needed his teeth cleaned and his BUN was elevated
2-Teeth cleaned and recheck of blood work, all was good


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: UConnGSD"Max Von barkstoomuch
> Heidi Von affraidofpeople
> Lilah Von cantsitstill"
> kenk, love your kennel names


thanks, there all rescues and the names fit them perfectly


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Can no longer edit:
Forgot that Dante also had a positive Giardia test, I chose not to treat but to see if he could rid it on his own.

I keep record in Excel (Surprise any of the old timers?







) which I find really helpful. Somewhere in my desk I have the actual receipts










Yep - vet's in the ^$$ side but I like them. I am though, still







about the $21.50 nail trim back in 2008


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'd have to say more than 5 with Shoshi...oh yes, more than 5. She had her usual annual visit, then she had a wee little skin tag on her side, then the Bloat and all that follow up. 

Eli had a few visits. He had his annual, then a sore leg (Pano rulled out-just an owie), then when he was poisioned and the little bit of follow up for that. 

Shiloh just got his annual but this year he begins semi annual visits because of his age. 

My Vet records are easily accessable. I know the Vets phone number by heart and have receipts which show all the visits in each pups file I keep at home. 

Gosh I just realized how lucky I am. When they were pups (especially with the first two) they always seem to go to the Vet, an owie here and owie there...always wanting to be more safe than sorry I'd just run them in.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Had to laugh, I use to have a cat...gosh I loved that cat...well he had feline leukemia, his kidneys failed at one point and went on dialysis, etc. Needless to say we were always at the Vet. I had to, his immune system couldn't fight things so if he caught anything it could of killed him unless I got him on antibiotics right away. Well, one day I placed a frantic call to the Vet. The lady answers the phone and asks how she can help me. I reply, 'my cats nose is cold and I'm worried'...her response "is this Rosa"...yep, (I hadn't told her my name).....the cat was diagnosed as being too close to open window with cold air outside. 

I just thought that was funny and thought I would share.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Kenk, I too, love the names of your dogs!


----------



## kkalligher (Jan 29, 2010)

Once for rabies shot.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I probably bought a new sports car this year. The vet drives it but I paid for it








Last year was tough. After a few costly visits to the E vet we lost a beloved dog. Also lost a cat to a tumor. After that it was just the new puppy shots. Hoping this year will be healthier for us all.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Kayos is my healthiest, she only went in once for her Pannus medicine. She does need to go to the eye specialist when I get home. (47 more days)

Havoc has been 4 or 5 times for allergey and ear related issues.

Max has been more than 5 times and I have lost track of how many. He has been through baselining for Cushings twice this year, which means multiple trips and blood draws. He no longer gets any vaccines and the rest are on limited vaccines.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

2009...

Way more than five, and over 3 grand in bills.

Expected for two new rescues though, 2010 should be a lot cheaper, o more then 2-3 visits.


----------

